

Ask HN: What is an ideal salary for a web engineer in the Silicon Valley?  - throwawayX901

I am a web engineer with 5+ years of experience and looking to move to the Silicon Valley from Texas. I have earned around 80k (+20K in overtime/bonus) the past couple of years. I am curious as to what a good salary in the Bay Area is for someone with my experience.<p>The cost of housing will definitely be more than double of what I am paying and there is also the additional state tax in California (almost 10%). I tried a bunch of the cost of living calculators but still cannot figure out what a decent salary would be.<p>If anyone could chime in, I would really appreciate it.<p>I would have liked to create a poll so feedback could be sort of anonymous but this throwaway account doesnt have enough karma.<p>(A $5k range reply would be great.)<p>Also, curious as to how long companies usually give you after sending an offer letter before you have to accept/reject it.<p>Thanks!
======
jongos
Indeed.com has some pretty good visualizations of such salary rates which are
based on the rates that companies who are hiring publish, or that people
employed through their site confirm.

Here is a page from their site that might help answer your question -
[http://www.indeed.com/salary/q-Software-Engineer-l-
Silicon-V...](http://www.indeed.com/salary/q-Software-Engineer-l-Silicon-
Valley,-CA.html)

------
jacksondeane
Developers are in high demand right now in the valley. Depending the type/size
of company, your exact skill set and the role you are looking for, you could
expect somewhere between 100k - 140k. This obviously will vary on a lot of
factors, but that is a general ballpark.

~~~
throwawayX901
Thanks, I was pretty confused and your advice definitely helps. I realized I
was pretty vague about most aspects -- so this is just what I was looking for.

